# Amp powering on without Remote wire plugged in



## raymondbray (Apr 16, 2017)

2015 Chevy Cruise, P-AAGM44-PLAB PAC - Wiring harness and output converter, MRX-M55 Alpine amp, Alpine control knob.

Basically, I have the PAC plugged into the factory Head Unit, RCA's running back to the alpine amp with a 12" JL Audio sub, 4 gauge power wire run to battery, 4 gauge ground wire bolted where seats bolt to frame and also had a separate REM wire fuse tapped into the fuse box with accessory fuse to control amp. 

When everything is plugged in the sub works great, no weird sounds or anything. But unplugging the REM wire doesn't turn the amp off, the amp turns on and off when the white (Left) RCA cable has power going through it. So, there's no REM wire hooked up, but the amp still gets powered on when i turn the key, and then shuts off about 10 seconds after turning car off, so the system seems to work fine. 

Worth noting that once the ignition has been turned off, every few times, in the 10 seconds the amp stays on, the sub will start to rumble very loudly for the last 3-5 seconds, until the amp turns off.

This is why i started testing the REM wire in the first place. If it was working properly, the amp power should be cut before this sound is made. 
-Have tried completely different RCA cables and both do the exact same thing.
- Have also been using a multimeter to test the voltages running through the RCA cables, and tested the REM to ensure the power is on with ignition, and off when car shut off. 
-AMP is not new, but worked fine for a couple years in my old car.


----------

